# John Powell + John Williams confirmed for Star Wars Han Solo film!!!



## Zhao Shen (Dec 30, 2017)

http://variety.com/2017/film/news/john-williams-star-wars-composer-han-solo-movie-theme-1202650282/

Williams will compose the theme and Powell has his blessing for the rest of the score. _Wow, _I haven't been this hyped for a soundtrack in a long time. I'm curious to see how closely Powell tries to emulate Williams, and excited that he will inevitably introduce a breath of fresh air to the Star Wars soundtrack universe.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 30, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> http://variety.com/2017/film/news/john-williams-star-wars-composer-han-solo-movie-theme-1202650282/
> 
> Williams will compose the theme and Powell has his blessing for the rest of the score. _Wow, _I haven't been this hyped for a soundtrack in a long time. I'm curious to see how closely Powell tries to emulate Williams, and excited that he will inevitably introduce a breath of fresh air to the Star Wars soundtrack universe.



Well, Why should he emulate Williams? I hope not and I would be not excited about it if so. Powell is a really good composer as he should rely on his own instincts and though star wars has a distinct language I won´t recommend to make a parody like Giacchino did for Rogue One. Just my opinion though..


----------



## Zhao Shen (Dec 30, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Well, Why should he emulate Williams? I hope not and I would be not excited about it if so. Powell is a really good composer as he should rely on his own instincts and though star wars has a distinct language I won´t recommend to make a parody like Giaccino did for Rogue One. Just my opinion though..



I mean, Williams is writing the theme. Might be a bit jarring to deviate so much when Williams is actually involved in the project. Plus, Han Solo is an iconic character. It could be distracting for audiences as well. Agreed on Rogue One, but IMO it was a disappointment because it was totally set up for deviating more from the source material, but chose to be a dull, gutted version of Williams' orchestrations.


----------



## AVaudio (Dec 30, 2017)

On Giaccino's defense we have to say that he had to do it in a really short time.


----------



## CT (Dec 30, 2017)

This is quite cool! Powell is a real force. His recent concert music ventures have been seriously impressive. I wish they would finally be made commercially available.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Dec 30, 2017)

AVaudio said:


> On Giaccino's defense we have to say that he had to do it in a really short time.



Yes agreed. And to mild my comment a bit: I do think good of Giacchino as a composer in general.


----------



## I like music (Dec 30, 2017)

miket said:


> This is quite cool! Powell is a real force. His recent concert music ventures have been seriously impressive. I wish they would finally be made commercially available.


Concert ventures? Can you point me in the right general direction? Would love to hear some of this ... !


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 30, 2017)

Great, all they need now is a director!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Dec 30, 2017)

Two great composers for sure!

Too bad Walt Disney controls the narrative...
Nothing is more predictable than a Disney film...


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 30, 2017)

AVaudio said:


> On Giaccino's defense we have to say that he had to do it in a really short time.


Dose of reality even for the A-listers. He/she who writes the check has the 'say' on score direction (macro for sure and I bet often in a 'micro' way.) i.e. Giaccino follows his marching orders - even if that wasn't what he wanted.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 30, 2017)

Funny topic as i had this conversation last night with a friend who ask who I thought should take over the SW score reins. Powell was my first pick (amongst a ton of qualified candidates.)


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 30, 2017)

I like that theme actually it's too bad we never hear it but a couple very short times in the film which makes it easily forgettable.

Preface: I'm not a SW Snob



ChristopherDoucet said:


> Can Williams go back and re-write the main theme for Rogue One while he's at it?


----------



## Jediwario1 (Dec 30, 2017)

I like music said:


> Concert ventures? Can you point me in the right general direction? Would love to hear some of this ... !


----------



## CT (Dec 30, 2017)

^^ That's a start, yeah! He had another piece posted for a while, called "The Prize Is Still Mine," which I thought was totally brilliant, but he's taken it down, presumably because it will be part of an upcoming release.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 10, 2018)

Since they are also doing a Obi prequel, I wonder if JW will be scoring that one, and the "forthcoming" Jar-Jar Binks prequel


----------



## Oliver (Jan 10, 2018)

and the Porgs prequel???


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jan 10, 2018)

Oliver said:


> and the Porgs prequel???



Jokes aside, did anyone else feel like the porgs in Episode 8 were strangely animated? Felt like a lot of their motions were pretty exaggerated, like something out of a cartoon.


----------



## Uncle Peter (Jan 17, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Well, Why should he emulate Williams? I hope not and I would be not excited about it if so. Powell is a really good composer as he should rely on his own instincts and though star wars has a distinct language I won´t recommend to make a parody like Giacchino did for Rogue One. Just my opinion though..



Why should he? Because the 'Williams symphonic style' is the sound of the Star Wars universe. A film composer is a servant to the film/brand. It just wouldn't be Star Wars otherwise.


----------

